# Oliva V vs Oliva G



## Haidix007 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tomorrow evening I plan on having a nice campfire with my girlfriend and trying out a new cigar. After going through a lot of reviews, I've boiled down my buy to the Oliva V or Oliva G (both moduro). Both sound good and both get great reviews. Out of the two, which would you suggest I try.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

I smoked a G today and I loved it. it was nice and smooth without much age on it. I am yet to try a V so I dont really have a comparison to make, however I thoroughly enjoyed the G. so I would say go for that!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Depends on what you're looking for. To put it simply, the V is spicy, & the G is smooth. Very different cigars, but both cigars that I enjoy.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Haidix007 said:


> Tomorrow evening I plan on having a nice campfire with my girlfriend and trying out a new cigar. After going through a lot of reviews, I've boiled down my buy to the Oliva V or Oliva G (both moduro). Both sound good and both get great reviews. Out of the two, which would you suggest I try.


Are you sure the V is a maduro or is it the regular V (habano wrapper, 24 count boxes)?

The Serie V is a Nicaraguan puro blended with Jalapa Valley ligero making it a full bodied, spicy, yet smooth cigar. It's a favorite among full bodied smokers and is Oliva's best selling cigar.

The Serie G Maduro is blended to be more on the milder side. It comes in on the high end of mild IMO. The maduro wrapper is a Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro which gives it a nice rich flavor.

All in all, both great sticks. I suggest the V if you enjoy full bodied cigars. If your not into smoking full bodied, strong cigars yet, then the G is a great smoke as well.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

I agree with the BOTL's on the V being strong, my first one I smoked kicked my ass. I bought one, one day and a cup of joe an headed to the water front for an hour lunch break. It about did me in, I love them and know when I smoke one, I need to take my time and have a good meal under my belt.

I love the G, it is medium and smooth, both are excellent cigars. 
Vinnie


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I would recommend the G. To me the V is sorely lacking in flavor and complexity. I find the G to be the much more flavorful cigar.


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Smoked a V WAY too fast the other day with a buddy and I ended up sweating cold bullets, lips turned pale, and getting knocked on my ass. But damn it was tasty!!

Be careful!!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

LightsOut said:


> Smoked a V WAY too fast the other day with a buddy and I ended up sweating cold bullets, lips turned pale, and getting knocked on my ass. But damn it was tasty!!
> 
> Be careful!!


ditto!!

took me down too :faint: , I would suggest the G, the V is great but make sure your prepared.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

I suggest smoke both. I tend to smoke the G, so start with that


----------



## theshyguyy (Aug 29, 2009)

The G is a GREAT cigar, but there is no comparison. The V is one of the best cigars out there right now, especially at the price point.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd go with the V. Both are great smokes but the V is spicier and more full flaovred and bodied.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the V as well. Anyone know if the maduro version is going to be released again?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Both are really good Haidix... It just all falls into the mood that your in that night.

Take both... If your in a "spicey mood", go for the V. If your not...go for the G. You can't go bad either way IMO!:banana:

Have fun!!!


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

That is a choice that can't be made wrong.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

friz said:


> I suggest smoke both. I tend to smoke the G, so start with that


I agree. Smoke them both. This will give you a great chance to compare the two.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

ROB968323 said:


> I love the V as well. Anyone know if the maduro version is going to be released again?


Yes, October of this year.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the thread.... Just went and picked up a "G" and while I was at it, a tin of Montecristo Memories and a couple of Illusione 68's....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah if you are planning on going out and buying them you will not find the V Maduro right now, unless you know where some are stashed. The two you picked could not be any father apart from each other when it comes to cigars made by the same company. I would smoke the V over the G Maduro any day of the week, but thats me. If you smoke both on the same day try the G first, other wise the cigar may be over powered by the V. While your at it pick up the Serie O also, I think its better then the G and just as good as the V just a different smoke.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

The Oliva G is okay, but the V is five times the cigar. And if it is a Maduro, no question.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Ive smoked both G's And a V and the V BLOWS the G out of the water. I found the G series to be very smooth and burned terrificly with a nice aroma, but there was just something lacking with it, i was never suprised or excited about anyting i was tasting. The V on the other hand is a smoke i will never forget, and cant wait to get my hands on another one.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

How old are the sticks. I you have the V maduro, I would let it rest for 6 months before smoking it. Go with the G for starters.


----------



## Snapr (Aug 29, 2009)

V is awesome..Just smoked one myself..better than G


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm with Frank. Skip the G Mad and get an O Mad The O is much better.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

The G is quickly becoming one of my favorites. Good mild-medium, smooth smoke for those times you don't want to think very much!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Haven't tried the G but I love those V's. Even though I'm not a great maduro fan I can't wait to get my hands on one to try.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want a revelation, let the O's and G's rest a year and a half.

My favorite of the V's is the torp. I know everyone bows down to the Figgie, but I don't think it's as good as the torp.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I say buy both and smoke a couple of great cigars...

My first box purchase ever was the Oliva V. After I tried one, I said this is a must buy as far as a box is concerned! Best purchase I ever made...

If buying two is not an option, and if you like a great tasting "spicy" smoke, go with the V. If you don't like a fireworks going off in your mouth and want a smoke that is more tame, go with the G...

Either way, you win here...

I am not jacking this thread, but has anyone ever aged a V? How long and what was the outcome?


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

:twisted:V hands down,... as others have said the V maduro only camein torp boxes of ten so chances are it is the regular V which is strogn enough in its own right ...


The v maduro UI have had a few times as well it is more complex and stronger than the Regular V but either way Oliva serie V remains one of my favorites :humble:


----------



## Haidix007 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I wasn't in the mood for something fuller, so decided to go with the G. It was great. Loved it. Next I'll definitely go with a V. Thanks for your suggestions and input.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> I'm with Frank. Skip the G Mad and get an O Mad The O is much better.


+2 on this.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Just to be contrary, I prefer the V Lancero. I like the G quite a bit, but find the V to be more awesomer. =-)


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

The V is a better cigar in my opinion and much stronger. Smoke the G maybe after lunch and the V after dinner.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

For me, the G is a morning smoke, and the V an evening smoke, the V being a good deal stronger. With a maduro wrapper, both will be a little milder relatively. Both excellent cigars though.


----------

